# V from V for Vendetta



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it was the 7-fix in V that made him do this to her. A complete test of her faith/loyalty.


Lol that is a *massive* misunderstanding of the Evey torture scene.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

star tripper said:


> Lol that is a *massive* misunderstanding of the Evey torture scene.


Enlighten me. You can't say testing her ability not to crack under pressure of authority wasn't even a part of it. It may not be the main motivation, as I don't think V is a 6, but it's there in some form for him.


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lord Bullingdon said:


> This is weird, because I just wrote this entire 3000-word essay about V a few weeks ago, discussing his types in depth. I'm willing to put it here if anyone is actually interested in reading it.
> 
> Everyone here will disagree with me, but I do type him as 8. 845, specifically. Some sort of N-dom. I'll elaborate if anyone's interested, though I expect to be summarily ignored for holding a minority position. Thanks for your time.


I would agree.... mostly though I would label him as a 5 with a 4 wing - direction of integration is 8, and it also shows his facility with disintegration with the wild things he does (like a 7) however, he doesn't use it that way because he is now in the direction of integration - 8, as a 5 that has mastered his disintigration 7, he's able to use it to "perfect the art" in everything... not just knowledge... and use it to lead and change the the world, like 5's can do in the direction of integration. and it's clear that he has a sub wing of 4 since he is such a romantic. In my honest opnion as a 5/4


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Enlighten me. You can't say testing her ability not to crack under pressure of authority wasn't even a part of it. It may not be the main motivation, as I don't think V is a 6, but it's there in some form for him.


Sorry got a new phone and forgot what tabs I had open.

The purpose wasn't to test Evey but to _free her_ from herself. It's a very Fromm-like scene.

I'll be frank. If this wasn't a work of fiction, I'd call it what you did: a brainwashing tactic. But the torture scene is supposed to be symbolic of Fromm's concept of "freedom from."

You can use it as evidence of his type if you like. But I actually think it's more relevant to 5, 7, and 8 than 6.


----------

